# Techpriest



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

One of the models I have lying around to keep my shiney syndrome in check. I had to paint the red twice after accidently getting chainmail over it whilst mixing paint, I prefer this version of it anyway though so no harm done 





































I took another picture without the white background, I got the feeling that it confused my poor simple minded camera phone. I'll let you guys judge though:










C&C please!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya. You photos are a tad dark but from what i can see you have done a nice clean neat paint job. I love the red, maybe if you took the highlights up a bit more on it it would really pop. The metallics are great. 

On his face maybe just do a couple more highlight becuase the focus of the model to me is the red. 

Great job.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Seconded on the quality of the photos. It looks good, some good highlighting on the cloak and the metallics look nice. You have done a very good job of the skin, the only complaint is that you don't seem to have painted the light thingy on his shoulder.


----------



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

wow nice model only critic this may only be cuz if the angle/darkness of photo (or just me) is that the bronze mechanicus symbols seem to have a lot of paint on them, if so maybe watering down your paint a bit

the metallic on the model is great, if you do anymore hightlights/additions put some more pics up!

Durian out


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice model, i think it need more Highlighting on the robe.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah sorry about the crap pictures, the light wasn't very good last night. I'll take some more this afternoon. I have added a slight highlight to the robe as you all suggested.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

LTP said:


> ...On his face maybe just do a couple more highlight becuase the focus of the model to me is the red.


I quite like the lack of facial emphasis; it adds a machine over flesh look which is very Mechanicus.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

looking good jake. how's the fish of fury coming along?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

jams said:


> looking good jake. how's the fish of fury coming along?


Thats another thread for another day coming soon!

On the other hand I took some pics with an actual camera:





































There you go, you might actualy see the model now


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Much better photos for sure. The model looks good but I have to say that I am not thrilled with the metallic areas simply because they have no contrast, it all looks exactly the same. I would highly suggest painting sections of the metal armour in a slightly different colour or use different washes to help add to the contrasts and pick out the details a bit more.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the red areas. Which colours did you use exactly (if you don't mind sharing your secrets that is)? +rep for your model


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

The Wraithlord said:


> ...I am not thrilled with the metallic areas simply because they have no contrast, it all looks exactly the same. I would highly suggest painting sections of the metal armour in a slightly different colour or use different washes to help add to the contrasts and pick out the details a bit more.


have to agree with Wraith here; otherwise, it's a wonderfully crisp paint-job on a very dynamic mini. good work, sir. :grin:


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for the rep guys. The red is layered (not blended because I can't blend to save my life) with scab red, then 50/50 scab to red gore, red gore, 50/50 gore and blood red, blood red and then 1:2 blazing orange and blood red as a very fine highlight.

I do get the points about the metals, should have gone for a darker metal on the staff maybe?

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not so much that, just different KINDS of metal. Boltgun is fine but maybe give him gold or bronze kneecaps, mithril silver base in other areas, etc. The model looks fine but the metal areas just need a bit more variety basically. Adding in green or orange (rust) washes in select areas can go a long way as well, things like that, just something to break up the metal a bit and draw the eye a bit more.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

The Wraithlord said:


> ...Adding in green or orange (rust) washes in select areas can go a long way...


the key phrase is _select areas_, a little variation to the metallics would be awesome, but be subtle about it, don't take it too far...

did i mention already that i really like this model!? :grin:

peace out - foible


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very Nice clean Paintjob mate. +rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like. A fine model indeed. I agree with the othere about a little mor variation in the metallic areas but it is advice I have yet to take with my own models.


----------

